# Confirmation request: T61 and suspend/resume



## Pjoter (Sep 12, 2010)

Hello all,

is anyone who could confirm if suspend/resume works on T61 Thinkpad? I installed 8.1 Release and unfortunately resume doesn't work- screen blank, cannot access machine anymore. Suspend works well.

Thanks !

Pjoter.

Attached partial dmesg.


```
Copyright (c) 1992-2010 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
	The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE #13: Sat Sep 11 21:38:30 CEST 2010
    piotrek@Guusje:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GUUSJE amd64
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7100  @ 1.80GHz (1795.51-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x6fd  Family = 6  Model = f  Stepping = 13
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0xe3bd<SSE3,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM>
  AMD Features=0x20100800<SYSCALL,NX,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  TSC: P-state invariant
real memory  = 4294967296 (4096 MB)
avail memory = 3088097280 (2945 MB)
ACPI APIC Table: <LENOVO TP-7L   >
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 2 core(s)
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
ACPI Warning: 32/64X length mismatch in Gpe1Block: 0/32 (20100331/tbfadt-625)
ACPI Warning: Optional field Gpe1Block has zero address or length: 0x       0    102C/0x0 (20100331/tbfadt-655)
```


----------



## paranormal (Oct 24, 2010)

Some problem .

Screen blank.


----------



## Pjoter (Oct 24, 2010)

Yeah,

I expected that- not my hardware realated problem. Anyway 9.0 also does the same. Just pity.

But thanks for checking 

Pjoter.


----------



## scip (Dec 11, 2010)

Try add to /etc/rc.suspend

```
vidcontrol -s 1 < /dev/console
```
and to /etc/rc.resume

```
vidcontrol -s 9 < /dev/console
```


----------



## paranormal (Dec 22, 2010)

Not work form me. My card nvidia quadro 140



			
				scip said:
			
		

> Try add to /etc/rc.suspend
> 
> ```
> vidcontrol -s 1 < /dev/console
> ...


----------



## bschmidt (Dec 22, 2010)

I have a T61 and can successfully suspend/resume with
`# sysctl hw.acpi.reset_video=1`
set. Though, I have no GUI installed currently.


----------



## paranormal (Dec 23, 2010)

Where graphic card are you use?



			
				bschmidt said:
			
		

> I have a T61 and can successfully suspend/resume with
> `# sysctl hw.acpi.reset_video=1`
> set. Though, I have no GUI installed currently.


----------



## bschmidt (Dec 23, 2010)

Intel 965


----------



## paranormal (Dec 24, 2010)

For me this is nvidia.



			
				bschmidt said:
			
		

> Intel 965


----------



## warudemaru (Feb 18, 2011)

bschmidt said:
			
		

> I have a T61 and can successfully suspend/resume with
> `# sysctl hw.acpi.reset_video=1`
> set. Though, I have no GUI installed currently.



do you mean that you have suspend/resume working on an SMP-enabled system?


----------



## bschmidt (Feb 18, 2011)

warudemaru said:
			
		

> do you mean that you have suspend/resume working on an SMP-enabled system?



Yes.


----------



## warudemaru (Feb 18, 2011)

warudemaru said:
			
		

> do you mean that you have suspend/resume working on an SMP-enabled system?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And all just out of the box? Without any unofficial patches? Well, I got R61 and it's still not working on 8.2-PRERELEASE unless SMP is disabled.. but anyway, why don't you scream about it?


----------

